# Javelin Anti Armour Missile system



## Bombardier (Feb 2, 2005)

> Javelin is a portable anti-tank weapon, supplied by Raytheon/Lockheed Martin JAVELIN Joint Venture. It is shoulder-fired and can also be installed on tracked, wheeled or amphibious vehicles.



JAVELIN VIDEO


----------



## tosh66 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excellent
I am an advanced javelin operator, but funnily enough never fired a live one. Another debate for another time i suppose, cutbacks et al


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 23, 2006)

Tosh a belated reply but this is the JAvelin anti-tank missile not the anti-aircraft type you are refering to.


----------

